# Empfehlungen für ME-Anfänger



## javaschreiberling (6. Dez 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Ich will nach "normalem" Java jetzt mit der Mobilprogrammierung beginnen.
Hab schon alle benötigten Tools usw. runtergeladen und installiert.

Eines fehlt jetzt noch:
irgendwas mit dem ich MIDLETs schreiben lernen kann.
Kann mir irgendwer ein gutes Webbook empfehlen (sollte kostenlos zu downloaden sein)?

Wär nett.
Danke schon mal vorneweg.


----------



## Caffè Latte (6. Dez 2006)

Hi,

ganz gute Rezensionen für Einsteiger hat

Herbert Burbiel: Java goes Handy, ISBN: 3772375472, 25,00 €

Wenn du das durch hast kannst du zwar noch nicht viel, weißt dir aber zu helfen.


----------



## javaschreiberling (6. Dez 2006)

Thx. Das Buch hab ich eben bestellt, mal gespannt wie's is!


----------

